# Floatzel Club



## marbychu (Aug 1, 2010)

This club is for those who are on this site:

http://www.floatzel.net/adopt/index.php

I will post the names of the members here.
name on forums (name on website)

marbychu (marbychu)


----------



## voltianqueen (Aug 2, 2010)

I ammmm.

voltianqueen in both places~


----------

